# Two-camera solution



## Kleles

I currently use a Lumix ZS8, a “travel compact zoom” camera (24 to 384 mm equiv.). I am very satisfied with the quality of the images taken daytime. I am less satisfied with indoor pictures, and the absence of any depth of field controls. I’ve been thinking of upgrading to a mirrorless camera, _e.g_., Lumix GX1 or Sony NEX-6, and looking at at least $1500 for a body and 2 lenses (to cover wide angle (24 mm to 300 mm or so, 35 mm equiv.). 

Then, I had the idea of simply buying a premium fixed lens camera, such as the Lumix LX7, to use mostly indoors. In my travels, I would then be totting two cameras with a total weight = 510 g (LX7 300 g, ZS8 210 g) _vs_. a camera and two lenses with a total weight = 846 g (NEX-6 287g, 15-55 mm lens 194 g, 55- 210 lens 345 g). 

Advantages: Fewer items, 40% reduction in weight, one-third the cost, continued use of an older camera. 

I am very aware of the the issues of sensor size, number of pixels, and fixed _vs._ interchangeable lenses. I am more interested in the final results: pictures the way I view them (computer, TV screen, small prints, and the occasional larger print (11 X 14). 

Am I missing other important considerations?
Thanks


----------



## Lawrence

Eventually my goal is to move up to a full sized sensor Nikon camera,
Then I could use all my lenses that I've collected over the years.

I guess what you need to decide is what the target camera is you want in a few years,
Also whether you can use what you have invested in or not.

Changing horses in midstream is another thing altogether different though.


----------



## Kleles

Lawrence said:


> Eventually my goal is to move up to a full sized sensor Nikon camera,
> Then I could use all my lenses that I've collected over the years.
> 
> I guess what you need to decide is what the target camera is you want in a few years,
> Also whether you can use what you have invested in or not.
> 
> Changing horses in midstream is another thing altogether different though.


Well, I'm not heading in a particular direction other than being guided by three principles: portability, simplicity, quality. I've come from 35mm Nikon SLRs and lenses and I'm very reluctant to start building another inventory of bodies and lenses.


----------



## Max

Kleles, I would also look at something like one of the Sony NEX series - I'm looking at the NEX-6 myself - and just sticking with one of the kit lenses - still a very small camera, any way you look at it, and probably the same basic size of the LX7. I own a Panny LX5 and love the camera, so I'm quite certain its successor model is also well specified - but the NEX cameras have much larger sensors and they'd likely do better with indoor shooting. Just a thought. As well, if you still really prefer a premium fixed lens compact, what about Canon? Certainly they have stuff that rivals the LX-7 for image quality.


----------



## Kleles

Max said:


> Kleles, I would also look at something like one of the Sony NEX series - I'm looking at the NEX-6 myself - and just sticking with one of the kit lenses - still a very small camera, any way you look at it, and probably the same basic size of the LX7. I own a Panny LX5 and love the camera, so I'm quite certain its successor model is also well specified - but the NEX cameras have much larger sensors and they'd likely do better with indoor shooting. Just a thought. As well, if you still really prefer a premium fixed lens compact, what about Canon? Certainly they have stuff that rivals the LX-7 for image quality.


Yes, the NEX-6 looks very interesting, especially the EVF. I confess that I've done all my 'shopping' online, and I have yet to feel the heft of any of these cameras. I'm still tempted by a system camera, but I have to spend some time in a camera store doing real-life comparisons.


----------



## Max

I have yet to handle a NEX myself and that's definitely on the must-do list. Friend of mine said he was intrigued by the specs of the system but said he was disappointed with how it felt in his hands. Too small I gather. But then again he's used to big shooters. I'm very curious myself... they are quite small cameras and the new kit lens for the 6 is equally teeny. I'm a big believer in small but efficient packages... guess I'll have to see yet.

Yeah, time to compare, for sure. The other thing I'm looking at is the Panny GH3 - a much larger, heavier solution. Also waiting on reviews of that. But the build quality of the NEX-6 is supposed to blow away the NEX-7. In any case, if I get another job within the next few weeks I'll be in the stores real quick, spec'ing stuff out.


----------



## MacDoc

i had a similar dilemma and ended with a Gx1 which I love especially with the fixed pancake lens as I can really treat it as a sophisticated point and shoot and the results are superb. It fits in my shirt pocket and does well in low light as well and is very very fast.

I also carry a 100-300 ( 600 mm equiv ) 

I got the camera with the 14-45 stock lens then added the pancake and the long lens and very satisfied with the two ends of the spectrum but on the last trip realized I would have liked the stock lens with me for a few situations. There is a higher quality intermediate lens 14 -150 I think that I would dearly love but it's $$$

camera with stock lens was $690
$260 for the pancake
$475 for the 100-300.

I do a lot of my photography on motorcycle so modular and compact was really my only choice and the Gx1 gets better and better as I learn more. The camera is far better than the photographer at this point.


----------



## Kleles

MacDoc said:


> i had a similar dilemma and ended with a Gx1 which I love especially with the fixed pancake lens as I can really treat it as a sophisticated point and shoot and the results are superb. It fits in my shirt pocket and does well in low light as well and is very very fast.
> 
> I also carry a 100-300 ( 600 mm equiv )
> 
> I got the camera with the 14-45 stock lens then added the pancake and the long lens and very satisfied with the two ends of the spectrum but on the last trip realized I would have liked the stock lens with me for a few situations. There is a higher quality intermediate lens 14 -150 I think that I would dearly love but it's $$$
> 
> camera with stock lens was $690
> $260 for the pancake
> $475 for the 100-300.
> 
> I do a lot of my photography on motorcycle so modular and compact was really my only choice and the Gx1 gets better and better as I learn more. The camera is far better than the photographer at this point.


Your description reminded me about which lenses I used to choose on different kinds of trips when I used my 35mm set-up. Not including extension tubes and adapters I have 
28 mm
50 mm
135 mm
70 - 210 zoom

I most often took the 28 and the zoom, sometimes all four, rarely just the 135, _etc_. I also have two Nikon bodies. What a collection! and I know that many others have larger sets of lenses. But, even the lightest selection was a drag weight- and space-wise.

So the arrival of digital zoom cameras finally lured me into a different way of thinking about all this. I bought a Lumix FZ20 (5mp, 12 X zoom, EVF) and used it for 7 years, loving it. I then bought the ZS8 that I'm using now. I wrote about what I like and don't like about it in the first post. Above all it's ultra portable and has a great zoom range.

I've looked at your camera model, GX1, and it is very attractive; I almost bought one. For me, it would be another opportunity to buy more lenses (I'm attracted to buying gadgets). I weigh desires _vs_ costs _vs_ likely use (none of this is a 'need'). So in the meantime, I spin without buying anything and every few months a new model comes out!


----------



## Max

I have to laugh, Kleles. Sounds like myself, too. New models inducing dizzying new bouts of investigation/drooling.

The Panny FZ series are kind of sleepers, aren't they? I think for years the company was dogged by noisy sensors but they've upped their game and they build serious bridge cameras. Attractive all-in-one options.

I like the GX1 from what I see and read but I'm a huge fan of articulating panels. Hence my interest in NEX cameras and Panny's other offerings like the G5 and GH3.


----------



## Kleles

Max said:


> I have to laugh, Kleles. Sounds like myself, too. New models inducing dizzying new bouts of investigation/drooling.
> 
> The Panny FZ series are kind of sleepers, aren't they? I think for years the company was dogged by noisy sensors but they've upped their game and they build serious bridge cameras. Attractive all-in-one options.
> 
> I like the GX1 from what I see and read but I'm a huge fan of articulating panels. Hence my interest in NEX cameras and Panny's other offerings like the G5 and GH3.


If I were to go with a mirrorless system camera, today, I would give priority to the NEX-6, mostly because of the EVF. Fixed lens camera priority today would be the Lumix LX7. But, I'm still spinning, and probably will for months.


----------



## MacDoc

There was a Gx1 body on Kiji for $350 - Almost grabbed it just to have second camera as GF likes to photograph as well and having two bodies and one set of lenses seemed sensible.

I understand your "spend" fear. Been eyeing a Leica 

Leica D Vario-Elmar 14-150mm f/3.5-5.6 Asph. OIS - Review / Test Report










relatively small but hell 28-300!!!!! and then there is the price.

I see how good the shots can be with the Panasonic Lumix G 14mm f/2.5 H-H014 and I want to get something in the mid-range with that lens quality.
This user review came to the conclusion the 14 was very good.
Micro 4/3rds Photography: Comparison: Lumix 14mm vs Lumix 20mm pancake lenses

quick and silent and very good value - at $175 I'm very pleased - even shooting one handed in awkward situations the results are very satisfactory. Bus moving at 30 kph shot through the window in relatively low light - was quite surprised by the detail on this Swiss white elephant awaiting a deep pocket owner in Norway.
Would have been hopeless with the point and shoot but on these "sampling the area" trips it's flexibility and AF speed is very welcome.










The long lens I'm okay with - I recognize I cannot afford the top end there but that 45-150 LUMIX G VARIO 45-150mm F4.0-5.6 ASPH Mega OIS that is awfully tempting.










Right physical size for my purposes and very good reviews. I'd carry this on the camera for most shooting in Aus from the motorcycle. - I can always slip the pancake on and the save the 300 for birding as it's really a handful shooting from the motorcycle.


----------



## Niteshooter

A large local camera retailer is rumored to have a big sale on a number of cameras this week... like the Canon T3i and T4i....

I picked up a Panasonic FZ200 and it has pretty good low light performance. Here are some samples on Flickr.

FZ200 test shots
FZ200 - a set on Flickr

FZ200 vs 5D MKII
FZ200 vs 5D MKII - a set on Flickr

Night photos
FZ200 Night Photos - a set on Flickr


----------



## Kleles

Niteshooter said:


> .
> 
> I picked up a Panasonic FZ200 and it has pretty good low light performance. Here are some samples on Flickr.
> 
> [/url]


Those are great pics, Niteshooter. When I first saw the specs for the FZ200, my heart went piter-pater. It's the direct descendent to my FZ20 and it looks impressive. BUT, I gave up the bridge format (weight, size) when I retired the FZ20, and I don't think I'm going back to it.


----------



## Kleles

MacDoc said:


> I understand your "spend" fear. Been eyeing a Leica
> 
> ...
> 
> Right physical size for my purposes and very good reviews. I'd carry this on the camera for most shooting in Aus from the motorcycle. - I can always slip the pancake on and the save the 300 for birding as it's really a handful shooting from the motorcycle.


Ahh, lens envy - There's nothing like chasing the ideal of small _f'_s, long _fl_s, top quality glass and beautiful workmanship to keep me looking-thinking-justifying-purchasing. It's a particular affliction of mine and a reason, for me, to stay with fixed lens cameras. It's a harsh and very effective cure.


----------



## MacDoc

Given what it used to cost it's not all that expensive in the moderate end thos some of the lens are breathtakingly $$$.

and there is a reasonable resale opportunity. The fact there are skilled pros and amateurs willing to take the time to in depth evaluate products is very reassuring as well.

For instance I had wondered at the 20 mm version of my 14 pancake but it is 250% more $ and a good analysis showed me why I like the one I have so much and that the extra money spent on the 20 mm would not get me much of anything for my purposes.

Given the travel I'm doing and the expense of that - having decent tools for the kind of shooting I want to do - basically point and shoot with fast AF and a decent array of lenses for the various conditions - so far don't find it bad but as you say it takes some discipline to avoid the lure of the "next big thing".

I am glad I opted for the more expensive gx1 only because of the size and it puts me current tech for a while instead of in catch up mode and with the addition of the EVF completes the kind of camera I was looking for.

The camera is far better than the operator so lots to learn.


----------



## Niteshooter

That Leica 14-150 sure looks like it's built like their M lenses, that might be nice on the new G5. Wish I'd seen it when I was lens hunting on B&H, doesn't show up under their Mirrorless camera lens search only as a direct hit. Looks like the price dropped $300 but it's now showing back ordered.


----------



## Niteshooter

Kleles said:


> Those are great pics, Niteshooter. When I first saw the specs for the FZ200, my heart went piter-pater. It's the direct descendent to my FZ20 and it looks impressive. BUT, I gave up the bridge format (weight, size) when I retired the FZ20, and I don't think I'm going back to it.


Thanks! I'm downsizing as well but that's from a DSLR kit, my back is starting to tell me that lugging this much stuff around is not making it happy. 

The LX7 looks like quite the camera but it seems to there is no end to any of this!

Henry's is having a big sale starting tomorrow, they are knocking the prices down on a lot of popular gear like the 7D, T3i, T4i and the FZ200.


----------



## Kleles

As I read all the posts, and think "out loud" it looks like the LX7 is the camera that suits my wishes. But, I'm not ready to jump. Perhaps I will be tempted by an interesting sale price.


----------



## Niteshooter

You guys know that what you really really want is this...

LEICA STEIFF TEDDY BEAR w/IIIF MINOX USED | eBay


----------



## Kleles

Niteshooter said:


> You guys know that what you really really want is this...
> 
> LEICA STEIFF TEDDY BEAR w/IIIF MINOX USED | eBay


I'm not so sure about the camera, but I'll certainly go for the teddy!


----------



## Niteshooter

*LX7 price drop again!*



Kleles said:


> As I read all the posts, and think "out loud" it looks like the LX7 is the camera that suits my wishes. But, I'm not ready to jump. Perhaps I will be tempted by an interesting sale price.


Just in case you missed the last one, the LX7 just went back down to $299 at B&H today.


----------



## Kleles

Niteshooter said:


> Just in case you missed the last one, the LX7 just went back down to $299 at B&H today.


Well, I got the e-mail that you had posted here, Niteshooter, checked the B&H site, and the price was confirmed - $299. But I was on the way out. I came home a short while ago, (9:15 PM ET) checked the site, and the price is back to $449! What a short sale!!!


----------



## Kami

Give Aden a call to find out what their too low to show price is

** Christmas Special **Panasonic DMC-LX7 (White)

Photoprice is showing a price of $412.56 for the LX7 at Aden

Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 (White) - Canada and Cross-Border Price Comparison - photoprice.ca
Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX7 (Black) - Canada and Cross-Border Price Comparison - photoprice.ca

Hope that you are able to get the deal


----------



## Kleles

Thanks for the info, Kami.

I checked the Aden Camera site, looked good. Checked some of the review sites -- YIKES! 
I am not looking for more retail purchase adventures, especially as a non-GTA resident.

I called B&H. They honoured the $299 price, despite their website price, and ordered the camera over the phone. I should get it in a week.


----------



## Niteshooter

Excellent Kleles, I went back just now and saw the change back. I guess they made a mistake but it was good of them to honour the price. I talked myself out of it yet again! I have been eyeing a "Fender" Squire Jazz Bass for a while and even though my wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas just now when I mentioned this she shot it down instantly so that erupted into an argument based on "why ask me if you aren't going to get what I want!"..... Should have just said Bentley and been done with it....


----------



## Kami

Great to hear the B&H honoured the $299 price, Kleles. You did well. Enjoy the new cam when you get it

I've never bought anything from Aden but I've found most camera stores willing to price match if you can show the ad.


----------



## Kleles

Niteshooter said:


> Excellent Kleles, I went back just now and saw the change back. I guess they made a mistake but it was good of them to honour the price. I talked myself out of it yet again! I have been eyeing a "Fender" Squire Jazz Bass for a while and even though my wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas just now when I mentioned this she shot it down instantly so that erupted into an argument based on "why ask me if you aren't going to get what I want!"..... Should have just said Bentley and been done with it....
> 
> Looks like a beautiful guitar! Maybe her negation was a coy ploy.
> I know a lot more about cameras than guitars, but I always appreciate musical artistry.
> Good luck!


----------



## Kleles

The two-camera solution is hereby implemented.

Amazing service: I placed the order for my LX7 at 9:30 AM on Tuesday with B&H in NYC. I received it at 2:30 this afternoon (Thursday). I was expecting it to arrive on Monday or Tuesday next week. I think this is the quickest delivery response I've ever experienced, except for a coffee purchase which came the next day.

Unfortunately, I'm in the middle of a major project, so I'll only have bits of time for the next few days to play with and learn about the LX7. 

But, for an instant review, it's a gem of a camera!


----------



## Niteshooter

Wow that was fast! Congratulations!


----------



## eMacMan

Kleles said:


> The two-camera solution is hereby implemented.
> 
> Amazing service: I placed the order for my LX7 at 9:30 AM on Tuesday with B&H in NYC. I received it at 2:30 this afternoon (Thursday). I was expecting it to arrive on Monday or Tuesday next week. I think this is the quickest delivery response I've ever experienced, except for a coffee purchase which came the next day.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm in the middle of a major project, so I'll only have bits of time for the next few days to play with and learn about the LX7.
> 
> But, for an instant review, it's a gem of a camera!


The NY mail order camera outfits were absolutely infamous for bait and switch tactics back in the 70s and 80s. Would see a great price on a Schneider lens, phone to inquire; "Oh that's been sold out for some time now", but the same price would keep showing up in their ads for the next 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Niteshooter

eMacMan said:


> The NY mail order camera outfits were absolutely infamous for bait and switch tactics back in the 70s and 80s. Would see a great price on a Schneider lens, phone to inquire; "Oh that's been sold out for some time now", but the same price would keep showing up in their ads for the next 3 or 4 months.


Yeah that was the 70's and 80's..... this is going to be a thread highjack moment!

I started shopping with B&H back in the mid 80's at their original store. But I used to fly to New York, take a rental car and drive into the city to the store. I'd call ahead to have my order ready, pick it up and fly home. Sometimes I'd stay overnight to visit with friends and check out museums. Even with the added cost of airfare and rental car it was still hundreds of dollars cheaper to buy through them sometimes. Why I bought my entire EOS 1 kit down there.

But B&H is NOT like the other 'infamous' stores you talk about some of which are still around. Would you like the lens caps that come with the camera? That's extra, instructions? Extra too! Battery? Extra.... and no it was never in stock...

I have never had a problem in 30 years of dealing with B&H and if you are in NYC the new store is a sight to behold though I miss the old one with the wooden floors and the staff yelling insults in Yiddish at each other over their walkie talkies, little did they know that that oriental guy on the other side of the counter knew what they were saying....

We also used to regularly visit Calumet and Helix in Chicago as well as the little stores. If I recall one was Darkroom and Camera which was outside of downtown but it was the type of old camera store I used to really like to haunt. Old store, wooden floors (like the original B&H store) bins full of old weird stuff and lots of darkroom and view camera bits and pieces. Probably all long gone now which is too bad...

I did my 'tour' of duty working originally for K-Mart 5417 in their camera department during high school back when K-Mart actually had a good camera department that also stocked darkroom equipment and chemistry. After taking a year off after graduating from Ryerson's Film and Photography department I took a job with Classic Camera on Elm St. That turned into a manager spot with Toronto Camera after Queen St bought us all out. But I remember the good old days on Elm, the guys right across the road at Aden, Grand Camera over by Henry's (or was it the other way around). Darkroom Dave over on Dundas by Ryerson, Vistek on Queen. Queen St, Henry's, Downtown Camera and Inches in the clump at Church and Queen.

Aden was a bit dicey sometimes back then... 

Everyone knew everyone back then, sort of like all the media folk in the city. It's a small community...

Merkle up on Vic Park and the 401 is a pretty good shop with some of the guys behind the counter friends and co workers from way back. Same with the guys at Downtown Camera and Rus is still holding the fort with Komineks though it has moved somewhere out in the west end.

Ah the good old days!


----------



## Lawrence

As a second compact camera alternative to a full sized DSLR
I like the look and functionality of this camera, Pricey though.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Kleles

The X20 is an curious re-take on the optical split image rangefinder cameras of yore (of which I owned a couple). What I did not like about them, is that over time, the inner surfaces of the optical viewfinder became spotted with dust, etc. There seem to be about 9 of these inner surfaces in the X20.

Otherwise, an interesting camera.


----------



## Kleles

Here are pics from a recent trip, as examples of my two camera solution. They were taken in Prague.
The first and second were taken with the Panasonic LX7. The second was shot with my "telephoto lens" i.e. the Panasonic ZS8.


----------



## MacDoc

Still considering that middle lens. HAve missed having a bit on the trip tho did not use the intermediate I brought alone.

BUT

*Having an issue with the Gx1 that is worrying.*
WHen set on Automatic - every once in a while there is this delay and then the shot is over exposed. 
Does not seem to follow any pattern
will do a couple in a row then stop. Or one then stop.

:-(

Afraid I'm going to miss a good shot.


----------



## iMatt

Sounds like a metering error causing Ai mode to choose an excessively slow shutter speed.

Try P mode. It's almost as automatic as Ai. (Program Auto - camera chooses an aperture and shutter, but you can use the jog wheel to select a different valid combination. In practice you probably won't notice any difference.)

If it still happens, try S or A mode (shutter and aperture priority respectively).

If it still happens, your camera might be hosed. You bought it used, and it's out of warranty, right? Bad news is it might be too expensive to fix. Good news is the arrival of the GX7 has driven GX1 prices down (though the best clearance deals seem to be gone, unfortunately). If you can hold out for a few months, the GX7 and GM1 should both settle into prices mere mortals can afford.


----------



## MacDoc

Seems to be okay in the P mode. I was considering getting a second body anyway as GF is enjoying the better camera finally. Thanks for the info.

She snagged this on fly at 80 mph in low light.










SHe was doing most of the shooting at Arches as I was tired.


----------



## MacDoc

Shot all day in scenery mode after it just refused to work in Auto or P. :-(

Still switching modes worked out okay. Used Night scenery and a bit of angle jockeying to catch a lurid sunset in the small ponds 

Very appropriate for the crazy volcanic landscape.


----------



## iMatt

Refused to work as in you got the same metering error, or wouldn't work at all?

You should explore repair options (I would not be optimistic about the cost) but be prepared to replace. The just-announced GM1 might be just the ticket for you, especially if you can hold out until the launch price eases off a bit. Looks like a very sweet little camera, like an LX7 with m43 mount (but minus the hot shoe and accessory port, could be a deal breaker for a lot of people).


----------



## MacDoc

No EVF - non-starter for me


----------



## MacDoc

Ended with a my somewhat ailing Gx1 and a top of the heap Gx7 as my two camera solution

Could not resist the bundle with the 20mm 1.7 for $970 tax in Australia ( via Hong Kong of course ).

The lens alone is $420 US and will give me a bit better low light and I like the new metal barrel.

I got the black body tho I would have liked the aluminum.










review of the camera

Panasonic Lumix DMC-GX7 Review: Digital Photography Review

Talked Larry the owner of OWC into one as well


----------



## Kleles

Your new camera, the GX7, is one that I would seriously look at if I were in the market now. As it turns out, my current favourite (of my two cameras) is the LX7, but it is no longer in production, and the successor, the LF1, isn't quite what I would want. I am still adverse to system cameras, so I would have some 'deep thinking' to come to a resolution.

Enjoy the camera. It looks great and I'm sure it takes great images. Look forward to seeing some here.


----------



## iMatt

You could always get another LX7 -- even if discontinued it's still available right now for around $300.

And if you don't mind a couple of trade-offs (no hot shoe/accessory port/evf) the GM1 would make a fine LX7 replacement. You can just leave the kit lens on and pretend it isn't a system camera, assuming the kit lens has adequate range of focal lengths for your needs. It's amazing how tiny that camera is, even with the lens. 

Last thing, I'm not sure the LF1 is a true LX7 replacement. I think there's still a chance (but a small one) there might be one last LX on the horizon.


----------



## Kleles

Thanks, iMatt, about the GM1. I just read the Camera Labs review. I wasn't aware that it was on the market because I purposely haven't perused the system camera reviews. I'm not looking for a camera right now; The LX7 is fulfilling all my needs, and I'm still learning about it. When I do go after another camera, though, I would still be wary of system bodies.

I am a recovering lens addict. After accumulating (too) many lenses for my film cameras in previous decades I decided to 'cure' myself by simply not buying a camera that would elicit 'lens envy' or at least frequent thoughts like "if I had XXX lens, I would be able to take better/sharper/wider/longer shots..." I used to buy camera magazines and devour lens statistics, features, and reviews to the point, in retrospect, that the technology was becoming my dominant interest in photography. 

When I switched to digital cameras about 10 years ago, I chose a fixed lens camera (Lumix FZ20) and subsequent cameras have been fixed lens format. This has brought me closer to the photography that I enjoyed at the beginning of my interests (with range finder cameras) — composition, mood, theme, and more focus on the subject and resultant image than on the equipment.


----------



## Max

Kleles: have you thought of a Fuji X100S? Rangefinder style, fixed lens, excellent sensor. Solid build quality, nice retro looks without being flash. Not cheap but the pictures it takes look really sharp. Great glass. If you like landscape and/or street photography, it's a beauty of a camera. I go everywhere with mine.

By the time you feel you have exhausted your LX7 (which was my previous camera, and a fine one at that), there might be a successor to the Fuji X100S (or you could get a used one for good money, I bet).


----------



## Niteshooter

Well if you want to try something different a friend and former co-worker is doing a workshop with the Sony RX-1.... If you don't own one they will supply you with one...

Still Photography Workshop with Photojournalist Peter Power on Good Friday - Sony Photography Workshops (Ontario) (North York, ON) - Meetup

If you go say hi for me, camera is rather pricey but interesting, don't own any Sony digital cameras.


----------



## iMatt

Good post, Kleles. I completely get where you're coming from and would consider taking the same approach myself if I weren't so fond of my fisheye lens.  I guess I could take my own advice and just permanently mate that lens to a body, get rid of my other lenses and get another camera for all other uses.


----------



## Kleles

Max said:


> Kleles: have you thought of a Fuji X100S? Rangefinder style, fixed lens, excellent sensor. Solid build quality, nice retro looks without being flash. Not cheap but the pictures it takes look really sharp. Great glass. If you like landscape and/or street photography, it's a beauty of a camera. I go everywhere with mine.
> 
> By the time you feel you have exhausted your LX7 (which was my previous camera, and a fine one at that), there might be a successor to the Fuji X100S (or you could get a used one for good money, I bet).


Yes, I'm aware of the X100S. As you suggested, when my LX7 days are done, the Fuji and similar cameras will be on my research list (although I do enjoy some zoom range). I hope that compact, full featured, fixed lens cameras will not have been completely supplanted by cellphone cameras by then.


----------



## Max

The thing about fixed lens is you are obliged to really compose your shots as best you can and deal with it in the here and now. It's a mindset that first seemed full of constraints but which I now very much enjoy. Though I loved the LX7 for its sharp glass and that nice wide lens, I rarely used the modest zoom. Now I don't miss a zoom at all.... it's more about me positioning myself relative to the subject at hand to nab the best possible shot - rather challenging if you're looking to shoot fleeting street stuff.

I don't expectt cellphones will take over from dedicated rangefinder-style cameras - at least the ones which boast significantly larger sensors. They are however quickly eating into the lower point & shoot market. Easy to understand why, too; smartphones as tools are so much more versatile than little P & S units (however well spec'd and elegantly attired some of these babies are).


----------



## Kami

Kleles said:


> Yes, I'm aware of the X100S. As you suggested, when my LX7 days are done, the Fuji and similar cameras will be on my research list (although I do enjoy some zoom range). I hope that compact, full featured, fixed lens cameras will not have been completely supplanted by cellphone cameras by then.


The Fuji X20 has a rangefinder style body with a smaller sensor than the X100/X100s but it does have an optical viewfinder and a manual zoom ring on the lens. Currently $499


----------



## Kleles

Max said:


> The thing about fixed lens is you are obliged to really compose your shots as best you can and deal with it in the here and now. It's a mindset that first seemed full of constraints but which I now very much enjoy. Though I loved the LX7 for its sharp glass and that nice wide lens, I rarely used the modest zoom. Now I don't miss a zoom at all.... it's more about me positioning myself relative to the subject at hand to nab the best possible shot - rather challenging if you're looking to shoot fleeting street stuff.
> 
> I don't expectt cellphones will take over from dedicated rangefinder-style cameras - at least the ones which boast significantly larger sensors. They are however quickly eating into the lower point & shoot market. Easy to understand why, too; smartphones as tools are so much more versatile than little P & S units (however well spec'd and elegantly attired some of these babies are).


I think we're in a similar space about the act of shooting and the mindfulness of the final image. And I guess that as long as there is an interest in fixed lens cameras they'll remain on the market. However, in my travels, I'm amazed to see the number of fellow tourists taking pictures with phones and tablets. But, we each have our own sense of what picture taking (making) is all about.


----------



## Kleles

Kami said:


> The Fuji X20 has a rangefinder style body with a smaller sensor than the X100/X100s but it does have an optical viewfinder and a manual zoom ring on the lens. Currently $499


Thanks for this info. I was not aware of the features of this camera. Fuji cameras seem to be making a resurgence.


----------

